

Coroutines in D - CountHackulus
http://octarineparrot.com/article/view/getting-more-fiber-in-your-diet

======
wccrawford
I get a little confused there. He starts out talking about doing 2 things at
once, walking and breathing.

Then modifies it so you are only breathing after you start walking. So it's
not really doing the same thing any more.

Then goes on to say you want to do both things, but don't need to do both at
once... And it looks like the fibers simply call each other and wait until
they are finished doing what they do.

How is this better than just calling the methods? It doesn't seem be easier to
read, and doesn't seem to be multi-threaded.

